

Intel Unveils New Server Chip With 32 Cores - ssp
http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,197620/printable.html

======
hga
See also this press release:
[http://www.intel.com/pressroom/archive/releases/2010/2010053...](http://www.intel.com/pressroom/archive/releases/2010/20100531comp.htm)

